# Coping Style Affects Course Of Gastrointestinal Disorders



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.wholehealthmd.com/news/viewarti...13,1071,00.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:LOL - I thought, when I first looked at the title of this thread, that it said, "Cooking Style...."







I must have my mind on food!It's a good article, Eric.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bump, for those who haven't seen this.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

some more on this. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/bkgrnd.htm


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Eric.







It's amazing how coping styles, emotions and thoughts are all intertwined with IBS and other functional disorders. It's an exciting area of research, that's for sure.JeanG


----------

